# What is swimming in the water?



## ahiruhikaru (Dec 6, 2008)

I am currently taking care of three tadpoles. I have them swimming in separate glass container with almond tea leaves, black water, java moss, and duckweed. I noticed that there are things swimming around in the water besides tadpole of course . They look like tiny dust particles at first but when you look closer they are little organisms happily invading the water. One of the tad container seems to be infested with these things. It's like a big dust cloud with swirling and swimming things. Should I leave them alone? I have done water changes and they just seem to keep on multiplying. 

Some of them seem to move by propulsion, some wiggle, and the others seems to spin or swirl their tails. 

I do not see the tad making a dent on the population, that is if it is eating them. I don't want it to be the other way around.


----------



## carbonetc (Oct 13, 2008)

Cyclops copepods?

They're pretty standard in aquaria/vivaria.


----------



## ahiruhikaru (Dec 6, 2008)

Should I be worried that there is sooo much in the water. Will they cause a significant spike of ammonia?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

daphnia is what is usually found in frsh water, they will provide plenty of food for the tads, i woudl not worry about an ammonia spike, when you don't see thm alive in the container then there is usually a water chemistry problem, they ar good indicators of water quality.


----------



## ahiruhikaru (Dec 6, 2008)

Thank you for your help. I feel a lot better now.  I guess I am being a typical paranoid first time mom.  Thank you again


----------



## skips (Dec 15, 2008)

As long as they dont resemble worms. propulsion doesnt say nematode, but flailing tail does. I'm a nube, so dont get worried. I'm more asking the question, do tadpoles ever suffer from nematode problems?


----------

